# Node-RED als Cloud-Anwendung



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juni 2021)

Hallo, 
ich suche eine Node-RED-Spielwiese in der Cloud für MINT-Projekte mit Schüler/innen:

kann im Umfang begrenzt sein, aber ohne Kosten
nicht zeitlich begrenzt (zumindest soll die Daten nicht gelöscht werden, solange der Accout aktiv ist)
datenarme Registrierung (unverfängliche Mail-Adresse und PW sollten reichen)
jede(r) solle seinen eigene Account haben
Der Standard ist hier, dass man einen Raspberry nutzt, aber hat halt bei weitem nicht jeder.  

Zudem wären wir mit eine Cloud-Lösung unabhängig von den Pandemie-Bedingungen in der Schule und im Jugendforschungszentrum. 

Nebenbei: Erste Idee wäre eine "Wetterstation" mit Daten der Openweathermap, eventuell eigene Wert per MQTT einspielen, oder über TTN.

Jede Idee willkommen, vielen Dank.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Juni 2021)

Gerhard, ich kann dir dabei leider nicht helfen aber Daumen hoch für dein Engagement. Ich würde mich da am liebsten mal zu den Schülern dazu setzen und mitmachen, finde das Gebiet auch sehr spannend und es interessiert mich. Aber ich würde deine Schüler wohl alle ausbremsen 😄


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2021)

@Gerhard Bäurle 
Kostenlose Cloudserver mit Node RED kenne ich leider keine.
Persönlich finde ich hier einen Raspi aber auch die bessere Lösung.
MQTT und / oder Node RED in der Cloud sind (hoffentlich) gesichert.
Da brauchst du Zertifikate oder Ähnliches zum Austausch.
Ich hab da auch schon kräftig geflucht.


----------



## samus (20 Juni 2021)

Ich habe diese Seite bei einem Tutorial gesehen, habe sie aber noch nie genutzt. Könnte ziemlich gut passen:





						FRED: Front End for Node-RED
					






					fred.sensetecnic.com
				



-Limitiert auf 50 nodes
-24h Laufzeit, aber jederzeit Neustartbar
Vielleicht ist das ja etwas.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juni 2021)

samus schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Seite bei einem Tutorial gesehen, habe sie aber noch nie genutzt. Könnte ziemlich gut passen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, das scheint einen Blick wert zu sein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Gerhard Bäurle
> Kostenlose Cloudserver mit Node RED kenne ich leider keine.
> Persönlich finde ich hier einen Raspi aber auch die bessere Lösung.
> MQTT und / oder Node RED in der Cloud sind (hoffentlich) gesichert.
> ...


Guter Tipp, das ganze Security-Thema muss ich mir anschauen – hat man mit einem lokalen Raspberry natürlich nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Guter Tipp, das ganze Security-Thema muss ich mir anschauen – hat man mit einem lokalen Raspberry natürlich nicht.


Eine andere Möglichkeit, die einer Cloud nahe kommt, sind Linux-Container auf Proxmox.
Proxmox ist eine Virtualisierungssoftware, die kostenlos ist und vergleichsweise einfach zu managen ist.
Du kannst selber Container erstellen und kannst diese Clonen. Dazu gibt es Backips mit Snapsshots und ähnlichem mehr.
Ich hab früher zu Hause viel mit Docker gemacht, bin aber komplett auf Proxmox umgeschwenkt.
Hat gerate bei Netzwerkanwendungen und IoT  einige Vorteile da Netzwerk unter Docker so eine Sache ist und schnell selbst bei Homeanwendungen knifflig wird.
Bei Proxmox kannst du jedem Container eine andere IP geben und kannst x Node RED im Netz bereitstellen.
Installation zerschossen .> Snapshot wieder einspielen.
Gerade wenn man mit eigenenen Sensoren und MQTT bastelt, ist eine lokale Lösung zum Einstieg besser.
Ich hab für mich ESP8266 / ESP32 als Spielzeug entdeckt. Mit Tasmota und ioBroker / Node RED gibt's da nette Spielereien.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ADS_0x1 (22 Juni 2021)

Hallo Gerhard,

bevor ich  meine Ideen zu dem Thema preisgebe erstmal Lob für den Ansatz - finde ich echt top!

Wenn es lokal laufen können soll, dann wäre es doch relativ einfach ein freeware VM System zu nutzen, dann eine Linuxminimalinstallation (bspw. alpine oder Ubuntu console), darauf dann iobroker mit NodeRed oder nur NodeRed. Das sollte in einem Nachmittag eingerichtet sein. Jeder Schüler bekommt dann lokal die Dateien und verbindet sich über seinen eigenen Host mit dem Netzwerk oder man müsste auf der VM halt die entsprechenden "Dienste" laufen lassen, die abgezwackt werden, damit wäre es komplett lokal.

Wenn es online laufen soll: Puh, ich bin ja kein IT'ler aber man könnte das mit Docker realisieren. Da kannst du ja mit einem einzigem Konsolenbefehl eine neue Instanz (mit neuem Port) eines Containers hochziehen. Über eine Umgebungsvariable könnte man dann bspw. das Passwort für den NodeRed-Login setzen. Wie man das macht, kann ich dir en Details nicht sagen. Gibt zwei Lösungsmöglichkeiten: Du machst da ein Uni/FH Projekt draus (dann dauert es halt "ewig" bis was bei rum kommt) oder beauftragst eine IT-Firma damit, dann ist es schneller fertig, kostet aber €€€.

Alternativ: Frag mal bspw. bei der FH Aachen, Prof. Schuba an. Der macht industrial / cyber Security und die bieten auch Workshops an, bei denen man selbst ein bisschen "hacken lernt" - das macht man auch auf virtuellen Servern / VMs. Vielleicht können die dir in der Hinsicht helfen, denn die haben bei ihren Workshops ja das gleiche "Problem".

Viele Grüße!

*Edit* Multiinstanz geht mit NodeRed auch von Haus aus:








						Node red multiple instances
					

Hi  I have a requirement in which i need to have multiple instances of node red on same machine with different port numbers, different flows. For the same user based on the role defined - flows and palette controls will be displayed. Please clarify




					discourse.nodered.org
				




Dann müsste der Admin lediglich einmal Zentral ne Userverwaltung machen, aber ob und wie man die dann von den einzelnen Instanzen abgrenzt... das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2021)

Danke für den Input  – mal sehen, was ich draus machen kann.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2021)

Den von @Blockmove genannten ESP8266 haben wir hier auch. Die Entwicklungsumgebung IoT-Werkstatt bietet auch Blöcke für MQTT, Thingspeak, IFTTT usw.

Nebenbei: Die IBM Cloud bietet wohl auch Node-RED:



			Running on IBM Cloud : Node-RED
		


Kann man dann mit Spracherkennung kombineren und eine Chat-Bot bauen, hat mir gerade jemand vorgeschwärmt. Naja, nicht ganz mein Ziel.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juni 2021)

Node RED kommt ja auch aus den IBM Labs


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Node RED kommt ja auch aus den IBM Labs


Ja, damals war der Begriff Low-Code noch gar nicht geboren – und heute ist das "die" Zukunft.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juni 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Kann man dann mit Spracherkennung kombineren und eine Chat-Bot bauen, hat mir gerade jemand vorgeschwärmt. Naja, nicht ganz mein Ziel.



Das Thema Spracherkennung im industriellen Umfeld landet auch immer wieder auf meinem Tisch.
Und meist ganz schnell darunter in der Rundablage


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juli 2021)

Die IBM Cloud haben ich mal näher angeschaut und meinem Junior eine Spielwiese eingerichtet:



			https://ljbndrd.eu-gb.mybluemix.net/ui/
		


Läuft so weit nicht schlecht.

Ob die Flows immer sichtbar sind oder auch hinter der Anmeldung liegen können, muss ich noch herausfinden.






						Node-RED
					






					ljbndrd.eu-gb.mybluemix.net
				




Für Bildungszwecke ist das einerseits hilfreich. Andererseits will ich auch eine Sensibilität für den Umgang mit den eigene Daten schaffen ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die IBM Cloud haben ich mal näher angeschaut und meinem Junior eine Spielwiese eingerichtet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


👍


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da brauchst du Zertifikate oder Ähnliches zum Austausch.
> Ich hab da auch schon kräftig geflucht.


Zum Holen der Daten von OpenWeatherMap ist ein API-Key verwendet, ob der nur zur Authentifizierung oder auch zu Verscghlüsselung dient, weiß ich noch nicht.

Wie es bei MQTT aussieht, habe ich mir noch nicht angeschaut ..

Oder hast Du mit "Zertifikate" was anderes gemeint?


----------



## wolfi_by (8 Juli 2021)

Erstellen Sie noch heute Ihr kostenloses Azure-Konto | Microsoft Azure
					

Legen Sie los – mit zwölf Monate lang kostenlosen Diensten, über 40 dauerhaft kostenlosen Diensten und einem Guthaben in Höhe von 200 US-Dollar. Erstellen Sie noch heute Ihr kostenloses Konto bei M...




					azure.microsoft.com


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juli 2021)

Multi-Cloud wollte ich erst mal nicht  aber schauen wir mal – mit den Möglichkeiten kommen ja auch die Ideen.


----------



## wolfi_by (8 Juli 2021)

Kommt natürlich auf die konkrete Anwendung an... War ja nur ein Vorschlag 👍


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Juli 2021)

Spielwiese für Jugend forscht und MINT-AGs an Schulen. Aber noch alles im Fluss.


----------



## wolfi_by (8 Juli 2021)

Ja... Aber das ist ja doch noch relativ breit gefächert... 😉

Evtl. Is folgendes auch interessant:



			https://nonprofit.microsoft.com/de-de/getting-started


----------



## wolfi_by (8 Juli 2021)

Achja... Es gäbe auch noch den raspberry... Node Red per visualstudio (kostenlos/community Edition) 






						Entwickeln mit Visual Studio für Raspberry Pi mit Raspbian | Rudolf's Blog
					

Visual Studio 2017 für/auf Raspbian/Raspberry Pi inkl. Debuggen, IntelliSense-Unterstützung und Standardeingabe und Standardausgabe einrichten.




					www.grauberger.org


----------



## wolfi_by (8 Juli 2021)

Hier noch ein ähnliches  wetterdatenprojekt... Die Daten werden an wetter Monster gesendet: https://iot-usergroup.de/allgemein/wettermonster-eine-anleitung-fuer-die-eigene-wetterstation/


----------



## Timo HoAp (11 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Danke, das scheint einen Blick wert zu sein.





Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die IBM Cloud haben ich mal näher angeschaut und meinem Junior eine Spielwiese eingerichtet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das über ibm cloud kostenlos? bei mir funktioniert das nicht 

kannst du mir das etwas eklrären, wie du das gemacht hast

ich brauche eine dashport, über das ich auch von wo anders druaf schauen kann


----------



## Timo HoAp (11 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Danke, das scheint einen Blick wert zu sein.





Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die IBM Cloud haben ich mal näher angeschaut und meinem Junior eine Spielwiese eingerichtet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das über ibm cloud kostenlos? bei mir funktioniert das nicht 

kannst du mir das etwas eklrären, wie du das gemacht hast

ich brauche eine dashport, über das ich auch von wo anders druaf schauen kann


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> bei mir funktioniert das nicht


Was bedeutet "funktioniert nicht"?


----------



## Timo HoAp (11 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "funktioniert nicht"?


----------



## Timo HoAp (11 Oktober 2021)

über ein Video hab ich gesehen das man das über die cloud Foundry machen soll, aber das kann ich nicht auswähler da ich das Lite Konto habe


----------



## Timo HoAp (11 Oktober 2021)

da kommt diese option ist für diesen Kontotyp nicht verfügbar. ich müsste ein upgrade machen aber dann kostet es ja


----------



## Timo HoAp (11 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "funktioniert nicht"?


da kommt diese option ist für diesen Kontotyp nicht verfügbar. ich müsste ein upgrade machen aber dann kostet es ja


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2021)

Hier kann man das kostenlos testen ( natürlich nicht für immer ):
https://www.ibm.com/de-de/cloud/cloud-foundry


----------



## Timo HoAp (11 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier kann man das kostenlos testen ( natürlich nicht für immer ):
> https://www.ibm.com/de-de/cloud/cloud-foundry
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 56704


wie lange kann ich das?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> wie lange kann ich das?


Keine Ahnung, bitte selber nachlesen.


----------



## Timo HoAp (11 Oktober 2021)

wolfi_by schrieb:


> Erstellen Sie noch heute Ihr kostenloses Azure-Konto | Microsoft Azure
> 
> 
> Legen Sie los – mit zwölf Monate lang kostenlosen Diensten, über 40 dauerhaft kostenlosen Diensten und einem Guthaben in Höhe von 200 US-Dollar. Erstellen Sie noch heute Ihr kostenloses Konto bei M...
> ...


hier würde das auch gehen, ist ähnlich wie ibm oder


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> ist das über ibm cloud kostenlos? bei mir funktioniert das nicht
> 
> kannst du mir das etwas eklrären, wie du das gemacht hast
> 
> ich brauche eine dashport, über das ich auch von wo anders druaf schauen kann



Hallo,
ich habe das damals nach dieser Anleitung gemacht: 



			Running on IBM Cloud : Node-RED
		


Mit kostenlosem Konto. Das lief alles passabel, nur eine selber gestrickte Node hat mein Junior nicht zum Laufen gebracht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> wie lange kann ich das?


Mein Account und der vom Junior sind nach wie vor verfügbar.  Die Wetterstation läuft auch noch. 
Kann sein, dass im Kleingedruckten etwas davon steht, dass das Projekt gelöscht wird, wenn es ein bestimmte Zeit lang nicht angefasst wird und damit als inaktiv gilt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> hier würde das auch gehen, ist ähnlich wie ibm oder


Weiß ich nicht. Die freien Dienste haben immer Einschränkungen, entweder begrenzte Anzahl von Nodes oder Neustart nach 24 h.


----------



## Timo HoAp (12 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mein Account und der vom Junior sind nach wie vor verfügbar.  Die Wetterstation läuft auch noch.
> Kann sein, dass im Kleingedruckten etwas davon steht, dass das Projekt gelöscht wird, wenn es ein bestimmte Zeit lang nicht angefasst wird und damit als inaktiv gilt.


Danke,

ich habe das Problöem das ich mich angemeldet habe und jetzt nicht im Foundry, wenn ich jetzt ein Upgrade druchführen möchte kostet mich das was.
Wenn ich dann ein neues Konto über meine priv. Adresse anlegen will, kommt der Fehler, aktuell nicht möglich


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> ich habe das Problöem das ich mich angemeldet habe und jetzt nicht im Foundry, wenn ich jetzt ein Upgrade druchführen möchte kostet mich das was.
> Wenn ich dann ein neues Konto über meine priv. Adresse anlegen will, kommt der Fehler, aktuell nicht möglich


Schreib doch mal kurz den IBM Support an. Das sollte doch eine einfache Erklärung haben.


----------



## Timo HoAp (12 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal kurz den IBM Support an. Das sollte doch eine einfache Erklärung haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 56717


Wende dich an den IBM Support.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> ich habe das Problöem das ich mich angemeldet habe und jetzt nicht im Foundry, wenn ich jetzt ein Upgrade druchführen möchte kostet mich das was.
> Wenn ich dann ein neues Konto über meine priv. Adresse anlegen will, kommt der Fehler, aktuell nicht möglich


Edit: Freemailer-Adressen wie gmx.net oder web.de gehen oft nicht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 56717


gerade getestet, kommt bei mit auch, scheint ein temporäres Server-Problem zu sein. Nicht wegen gmx oder so.


----------



## Timo HoAp (12 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier kann man das kostenlos testen ( natürlich nicht für immer ):
> https://www.ibm.com/de-de/cloud/cloud-foundry
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 56704


habe ich jetzt so gemacht, funktioniert aber dennoch nicht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> funktioniert aber dennoch nicht


Funktioniert nicht ist keine Problembeschreibung.
Das mit der Anmeldung hat dir Gerhard ja eben schon gesagt...


----------



## Timo HoAp (12 Oktober 2021)

Timo HoAp schrieb:


> habe ich jetzt so gemacht, funktioniert aber dennoch nicht


----------



## Timo HoAp (12 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht ist keine Problembeschreibung.
> Das mit der Anmeldung hat dir Gerhard ja eben schon gesagt...


hatte mich jetzt neu angemeldet unter dem Link, kostenlos testen, aber ich kann die app trz nicht bereitstellen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2021)

Ist es so kompliziert.....


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wende dich an den IBM Support.


----------



## Timo HoAp (12 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist es so kompliziert.....


danke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2021)

Mir ist nicht kalr, war


Timo HoAp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 56720


Was hast Du mit der Cloud Foundry zu schaffen? 

Du willst doch nur das vorhandene Node-RED nutzen – und keine eigene Anwendungen dort installieren.

Da gibt es eine Menge Dienst, die Du frei testen kannst. Die Seite versucht auch nicht, Dich in ein Bezahlmodell zu drängen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2021)

wie oben geschrieben geht es hier lang:


			Running on IBM Cloud : Node-RED


----------



## Timo HoAp (12 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht kalr, war
> 
> Was hast Du mit der Cloud Foundry zu schaffen?
> 
> ...


Ziel ist es Node-Red in der Cloud zu starten, ich kann die App aber nicht bereit stellen, das geht über Foundry


----------



## Timo HoAp (12 Oktober 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> wie oben geschrieben geht es hier lang:
> 
> 
> Running on IBM Cloud : Node-RED





dort steht ich muss ide app zuerst bereitsstellen


----------



## Timo HoAp (12 Oktober 2021)

samus schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Seite bei einem Tutorial gesehen, habe sie aber noch nie genutzt. Könnte ziemlich gut passen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hast du das ausprobiert


----------



## trobo (7 November 2021)

Eventuell noch einen Blick wert:

https://datacake.co/cake-red


----------

